# Orlando- late April/Early May



## Lizzyc1974 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi,
I am looking for at least 2 bedrooms in Orlando for any week in late April or [up to May 4.] Ideally, Bonnet Creek but will consider other offers. 

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I will get bonnet creek for you in a 2 bedroom deluxe April 30 for a week.

Please let me know if you prefer to check in a different date.


----------



## AmexBlack (Mar 21, 2016)

*Orange Lake 2 Bedroom*

I can do a 2 Bedroom at Orange Lake for $700.


----------



## Lizzyc1974 (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking at dates, May 4 is a better start date for us.


----------



## dneveu (Mar 23, 2016)

I have sent you a private message regarding a 2 bedroom at marriott sable palms for either May 6th or 7th checkin.


----------



## am1 (Mar 23, 2016)

I can do may 4th at bonnet creek in a 2 bedroom deluxe.

adam


----------



## mspymp (Mar 24, 2016)

Sent a PM...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

